# New Work Permit Regulations Coming



## Serendipity2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I just picked this up from the "other" site and thought I'd pass along...


"Unfortunately, the Labour Department has revised Work Permit regulations and a new list of the types of work foreigners are allowed to conduct will be issued by February 2010 at the latest. According to the current draft of the Ministerial Regulation, the new rules and practice will impact on current work permits (when they are extended) and also new work permits. [...] Despite the position of all foreign Chambers that liberalisation and streamlining of visa and work permit regulations would be advantageous for attracting and retaining much needed foreign investment, certain ministries appear to have taken the opposite view."

Hope this doesn't affect many but I'm sure some will be affected. Better you know sooner than later. Seems the LOS isn't smiling all that much for farangs.

Serendipity2


----------

